# Conformation Inquiries (Meat Boers)



## Estrapade (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi all! I've recently been considering getting back into my local 4H club after some time off, it's been over 5 years since I started and have always been showing boer goats with them. Now that I am older and more knowledgeable about conformation (the majority of my knowledge is with horses so goats are a grey area) I have been looking for a good guide/reference to teach me about conformation in goats, specifically meat boers in case I do make the choice to return. Unfortunately it hasn't been extremely successful. I did talk to my friends over at the farm and it seems we _were_ taught about conformation, but for the life of me I cannot remember learning anything about it!

So my first of many questions, before I get into specifics, is if anyone can get down to the basics and describe what is considered most desirable in meat boers (photos included if possible)? We mostly showed wethers but does have been thrown in at some point or another, so covering all bases would be great!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to TGS!
Member Cross Roads Boers here has lots of pics of bucks she has been considering buying semen from, as do others.
We happen to own a son of her Mr Rich pictured at left.
One Four Richie is shown at 17 mos. He has an outstanding long level strong topline & his head is great as well as his front assembly.
He does not however, possess the thick bone mass I prefer & his rear end hasnt developed yet.
Have fun looking!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

At 18 mos


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

One of his sons at 5mo


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

% wether with trad head, purebred doeling in foreground


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Here are some simple wether conformation standards (keep in mind, these are totally different than breeding stock standards)

Length of body
Long, level topline (like Nancy's buck)
Long hooks to pins
Long loin (notice a theme?  )
Shallow and tubular, rather than flabby and thick
Wide through the chest
Good rib shape
Smooth hip/loin junction (where his rump and topline meet)
Good strong legs
Deep twist

Being muscular and firm to the touch is always a must as well.

I am showing some pictures of a good wether (he is actually a wether sire), and then a bad one, and then of show stock.

Great-

















Bad (from a current thread on here, it was the worst I could find)-









Breeding stock. Notice how they are covered in skin and conditioned far more than the tight, lean, though still muscular, wethers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice NancyD. 


I would suggest, going to a 4h show and see conformation there. Then listen to what the judge says is good or bad. It is really educational.


----------

